# Have a Pet Safe Holiday



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Holiday decorations are beautiful, but they could also be very dangerous for your pets. 

Doctors at the University of Pennsylvania School of Veterinary Medicine say they see a lot of sick animals this time of year. 

Pets get into extra turkey, ham, gravy and cookies and end up with a lot of stomach problems. They also eat dough ornaments off the tree, which are very high in salt and can cause seizures. 

Shortstop Macauley, a lively dog, loves Christmas time because people are more likely to drop goodies on the floor. There are also decorations such as tinsel, which dogs and cats love to eat. 

"It gets stuck in the intestines and can saw through them. So, they would need to have surgery. So, persistent vomiting during the holiday season -- particularly if you're seeing an animal vomiting up pieces of tinsel or pieces from the Christmas tree -- I would certainly have that animal into the veterinarian for X-rays," said Dr. Becky Syring, a Penn Veterinarian. 

Pets also try to eat broken ornaments, which can cut their esophagus and stomach. If they step on the broken ornament it can damage their paws -- especially the hooks. 

Christmas lights are attached to cords that should be covered so the pets don't chew on them. 

"If chewed upon when the lights are lit, it can cause a very serious and life-threatening injury to the lungs. Basically, they can get burns in their mouth and they can get fluid accumulating in their lungs, which can be a major emergency for a pet," Syring said. 

Poinsettias, mistletoe and holly are all poisonous to cats and dogs. In fact, you should keep them away from all plants. Also poisonous to your pets are chocolate, Macadamia nuts and alcohol. 

"I remember seeing a dachshund a number of years back who drank a Manhattan and came in drunk. He was pretty weak and wobbly, he hiccupped and he wanted to sleep quite a bit in the cage while he recovered from his hangover," Syring said. 

Try to keep your pet on his or her regular diet during the holidays and be sure to keep chicken bones away from them. 

Original Text


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of you may now this, but better safe then sorry! Also dont forget to keep other things in mind that are bad for your pets such as chocolate.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks
It never hurts to review safety tips.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks... but it seems that my sister is the only hazard for my lizzard now lol
Ah btw... If you guys sign up for ASPCA... they also have cool tips too!


----------

